

Screenshots: Facebook design refreshment in the works - BorisBomega
http://thenextweb.com/2009/10/06/facebook-design-refreshment-works/

======
baxter
This has to be the worst example of blurring out text that I can recall
seeing.

~~~
sim0n
It's quite an annoying thing. I received the screenshots blurred and all we
can do to stop the names from being read is blur the blur even more - which
makes it look even worse in some ways. The blur isn't necessary really anyway
as it was just a nice gesture to the users in the screenshots. Hopefully we
can get copies of the original shots later today to improve the quality of the
article :).

~~~
BorisBomega
"a nice gesture to the users"? I think those users would habe enjoyed the
extra attention. More followers, credit, props and traffic? Just put my name
in there from now on...

~~~
sim0n
Haha, will remember to do so in the future :-).

------
JanHancic
I don't see the point of having one extra step if I wan't to update my status.
I'd leave it as it is if I would like to encourage people to update regularly
(that is the point of FB). I am, however, looking forward to the "top content"
feature as the right box (highlights) is useless for me (showing the same
stuff I don't care about for days in a row)

------
riklomas
Call me suspicious but I doubt these redesigns were done by Facebook, the
author of the post is a 16 year old British guy and the screenshots look like
they're taken from a 16 year old British guys profile rather than a designer
working in Palo Alto...

~~~
sim0n
Huh? The features that are explained in the article were made by Facebook and
are being tested on a selected number of users. Facebook have also confirmed
this at the end of the article. I simply wrote the article for The Next Wek
and the user who informed us of the update (who the screenshots are taken by)
is a sort of friend of mine ;).

